# li ci/ce li



## Mariano50

In una traduzione dal tedesco ho letto questa frase: "Li ci mandarono durante l'offensiva...". "Li" è il pronome, "ci" l'avverbio.
La costruzione sembra essere logica ma ci percepisco una stonatura..
È una valida alternativa al comune "ce li"? È grammaticalmente possibile?
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se io leggo questo

"Li ci mandarono durante l'offensiva..."

per me significa "mandarono noi in quel posto durante l'offensiva".
Quindi mi sfugge la tua domanda..


----------



## Mariano50

Grazie Paul!
Il "Li", nella frase suddetta, è il pronome, si riferisce a "soldati" nella frase precedente.


----------



## SunDraw

Mariano50 said:


> "Li ci mandarono durante l'offensiva...". "Li" è il pronome, "ci" l'avverbio.
> La costruzione sembra essere logica ma ci percepisco una stonatura..


Direi che la soluzione "ce li mandarono" è l'unica ammissibile, oltre eventualmente ad espliciti "là/colà li mandarono" "li mandarono là/colà".

PS
La questione è la stessa (...non è valida la soluzione "ci vi porta"...), fors'anche appena meno complessa, che:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=894018
cui penso andrebbe unita.


----------



## Mariano50

Grazie SunDraw!


----------



## sgnappa!

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se io leggo questo
> 
> "Li ci mandarono durante l'offensiva..."
> 
> per me significa "mandarono noi in quel posto durante l'offensiva".
> Quindi mi sfugge la tua domanda..


 
Paul: si potrebbe anche interpretare a tuo modo ma forse 'li', nel tuo caso, avrebbe l'accento.

Comunque anche io penso che 'ce li mandarono' sia l'unica soluzione possibile e sicuramente più scorrevole ma io ho sentito dire anche 'li ci mandarono', sicuramente di minor impatto e anche più difficile da pronunciare nonchè più errata grammaticalmente.

Non so se ho risposto a qualcosa in tutto questo  tu tienila buona ma se devi parlare magari usa la forma più usata: 'ce li mandarono'

Baci!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sgnappa! said:


> Paul: si potrebbe anche interpretare a tuo modo ma forse 'li', nel tuo caso, avrebbe l'accento.


Vero 
Purtroppo (ed io per primo) quel tipo di accenti a volte me li perdo per strada e quindi non mi stupirebbe che Mariano avesse fatto lo stesso..


----------



## Mariano50

Non ci credo! 


Mariano50 said:


> "Li ci mandarono durante l'offensiva...". "Li" è il pronome, "ci" l'avverbio.


----------



## Salegrosso

_Li ci mandarono_ mi suona cosi' male che mi fa l'effetto di una frase detta da uno straniero alle prese con l'italiano.


----------



## lorenzos

*Se* posso dire "mi ci mandò mia nonna", "ti ci mandarono troppo presto"... forse potrò anche dire "Li ci mandarono durante l'offensiva...", almeno in Toscana.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> *Se* posso dire "mi ci mandò mia nonna", "ti ci mandarono troppo presto"... forse potrò anche dire "Li ci mandarono durante l'offensiva...", almeno in Toscana.


Solo un'osservazione - senza voler dare una risposta: bisogna prendere in considerazione la differenza tra le seguenti combinazioni:  
1) "*li* (=loro - OD) *ci* (=a quel posto) mandarono durante l'offensiva ..."
2) "*li* (=loro - OD) *ci* (=noi - OD) mandarono durante l'offensiva ..."
3) "*lì* (=a quel posto) *ci* (=a quel posto) mandarono durante l'offensiva ..."
4) "*lì* (=a quel posto) *ci* (=noi - OD) mandarono durante l'offensiva ..."

La seconda variante non ha senso, la terza è pleonastica (forse anche scorretta ...)


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis!
*Ci* nella forma usata in OP può essere equivalente a "qui, lì in quel luogo" o equivalente a "per questo/ quel posto".
Con i verbi di moto o di stato può risultare anche pleonastico. 
La frase nel suo complesso può significare una tra queste due opzioni, naturalmente l'opzione esatta la si intuisce dal contesto che qui è assente:
_1) Mandarono loro per quel posto durante... ;
2) Mandarono loro lì in quel luogo durante... .
_


----------



## Sempervirens

lorenzos said:


> *Se* posso dire "mi ci mandò mia nonna", "ti ci mandarono troppo presto"... forse potrò anche dire "Li ci mandarono durante l'offensiva...", almeno in Toscana.



Ciao! Mi trovi in sintonia con quanto dici.

Secondo me la frase è stata composta con cognizione di causa, previ appropriati segni diacritici.

Bisogna tenere conto che, seppur in mancanza di adeguato contesto , le frasi rimangono grammaticalmente idonee a comunicare qualcosa.
Quel qualcosa  lo posso riassumere brevemente con queste parafrasi. Per facilitare la comprensione da parte di chi ci segue aggiungo dei personaggi e luoghi fittizi.

*Li* *ci* mandarono durante l'offensiva.  = Qualcuno mandò *i soldati* *al fronte* durante l'offensiva. 
*Ce* *li* mandarono durante l'offensiva.  = Idem come sopra

*Ce li *mandarono durante l'offensiva. = Qualcuno mandò *i rinforz*i *a noi* durante l'offensiva.

S.V


----------



## bearded

Mi dispiace di non essere d'accordo questa volta con Sempervirens, le cui risposte giudico solitamente molto giuste.  Secondo me  ''li ci mandarono'' non è ammissibile in Italiano come alternativa a ''ce li mandarono'' (unico modo corretto).  Io ho vissuto a lungo in Toscana - e ho fatto studi letterari - ,ma non ho mai sentito una simile costruzione.
All'obiezione secondo cui, se è giusto ''mi ci mandarono'' deve essere giusto anche ''li ci mandarono'', rispondo come segue:
Suppongo che tutti siamo d'accordo sul fatto che ''ce li mandarono'' è buon Italiano.  Allora perché non lo è  ''ce mi mandarono, ce ti mandarono....?'' Se ragioniamo con questo tipo di analogie, non finiamo da nessuna parte.  Quando si ha a che fare con ci+pronomi, la lingua italiana ha sviluppato modi molto irregolari di espressione.
A mio parere, l'unica maniera per lasciare invariata la costruzione ''li ci mandarono''  è di intendere ''*lì* ci mandarono'', cioè ci mandarono lì  (n° 4 di francisgranata al #11).


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao bearded man! Sì, è possibile che io mi sbagli. E ti do ragione sulla atipicità delle frasi italiane da te presentate:

"ce mi mandarono! " ce ti mandarono" sono frasi che ritengo sbagliate.   Al contrario di "li ci mandarono", " ti ci mandarono", " mi ci mandarono", frasi con cui ho familiarità a tal punto da ritenerle grammaticalmente giuste. O perlomeno ai mie occhi paiono ben fatte.

Chissà se effettivamente abbia preso un granchio o c'ho azzeccato per isbaglio, francamente non lo so. 

In attesa di ulteriori chiarimenti, di uno certamente più ferrato di me, direi che siamo a punteggio alla pari.

Comunque vada, mi ha fatto piacere sentire la tua sempre gradita opinione, e quasi quasi preferirei che anche questa volta tu avessi ragione.

S.V


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Sempervirens, e grazie della tua risposta tanto garbata.
Allora proviamo a cambiare il tempo del verbo.  Se è giusto ''li ci mandarono'' dev'essere giusto anche ''li ci mando'' (per 'ce li mando') oppure ''li ci manderò'' (per 'ce li manderò').    Perché stamattina non hai mandato i bambini a scuola?  Li ci mando più tardi / domani li ci manderò.
Ma stiamo scherzando? Che razza di Italiano è questo? Sono sicuro che, riflettendo un attimo su questi esempi, mi darai ragione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Cari amici,
> 
> vogliamo ricordarvi, per l'ennesima e possibilmente ultima volta che:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il forum Solo italiano discute di domande specifiche e circostanziate che riguardano la lingua italiana.
> Il forum Solo italiano non è una grammatica interattiva    alla quale rivolgersi per domande ampie e generiche che richiedono    invece uno studio approfondito della grammatica italiana su un testo di    grammatica italiana (PRIMA si consulta una grammatica, POI   eventualmente  si approfondiscono aspetti particolari non trattati dalla   grammatica  stessa)
> Il forum Solo italiano non è un servizio "Lascia che te lo cerco io su Google / Me lo cerchi tu su Google che io non ho voglia?"
> Gli  interventi devono essere il più sintetici, precisi e specifici  possibile.  Interventi modello "Guerra e Pace", oltre a essere per lo più noiosi da  leggere, sono anche dispersivi e spesso anche controproducenti per   coloro che stanno imparando l'italiano. Inoltre,  chi legge i thread  partendo dal dizionario vuole trovare rapidamente  risposte precise,  senza doversi per forza leggere intere, lunghe  dissertazioni che girano  intorno al punto della questione.
> Non  postate in un  thread solo per correggere eventuali errori che non sono  in relazione  con l'argomento del thread stesso. Se volete solo offrire  delle  correzioni, fatelo via messaggio privato.
> *Non   inventate contesti assurdi e inverosimili per poi discutere  frasi,   costruzioni grammaticali e termini che non sono di uso comune.   Attenetevi alla domanda e al contesto iniziali *e, se questi non sono   sufficienti a discutere in modo produttivo una questione, richiedete   l'intervento di un moderatore. *Non siete obbligati a postare un messaggio in ogni discussione.* Se non avete niente di significativo da aggiungere, passate oltre
> Se  un certo argomento è già stato lungamente discusso in passato, non   rispondete a domande che vertono esattamente sullo stesso argomento per   poi ripetere per filo e per segno quello che è già stato detto in altre   discussioni, ma segnalate il thread ai moderatori.
> 
> 
> 
> Ricordo anche a tutti che il forum SOLO ITALIANO non si rivolge solo  agli italiani, ma anche agli stranieri che vogliono imparare la nostra  lingua. Questo implica che ci aspettiamo da tutti il massimo sforzo di  scrivere in italiano corretto, chiaro, comprensibile e soprattutto moderno e corrente, come segno di rispetto per chi sta studiando la nostra lingua.
> 
> 
> Ci aspettiamo che tutti voi facciate del vostro meglio per attenervi alle linee guida del forum, grazie.
> 
> I moderatori di SI.


----------



## dragonseven

@Bearded man: Sono d'accordo che non si suol dire "li ci mandarono" e che non sia buon italiano. 
Questo perché _*ci*_ si premette ai pronomi atoni _si_ e _se ne_, si pospone ai pronomi _mi, ti, gli, le_ e si trasforma in *ce*, sia da pronome personale che da avverbio, davanti ai pronomi atoni _lo, la, le, *li*,_ e alla particella _ne_. 

L'errore è dovuto alla mancata osservanza della regola d'uso in italiano.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... Questo perché _*ci*_ si premette ai pronomi atoni _si_ e _se ne_, si pospone ai pronomi _mi, ti, gli, le_ e si trasforma in *ce*, sia da pronome personale che da avverbio, davanti ai pronomi atoni _lo, la, le, *li*,_ e alla particella _ne_


Ciao Dragon . Esatto, è appunto questo che stavo per chiedere. Nonostante la tua risposta telepatica, lo chiedo senzaltro per esserne sicuro. *Ci* come pronome personale (anche se etimologicamente non si tratta di un vero pronome) segue logicamente il "comportamento" dei pronomi _mi, ti_, cioè l'ordine è dativo+accusativo (p.e. _mandaceli! _e non *_mandalici!_).  

Ora nei casi in cui *ci* svolge la funzione di particella/avverbio, questa regola non vale più (non ha senso), quindi in tal caso sia _ce li mandarono_ che _li ci mandarono _vanno bene (a seconda del contesto, stile, enfasi ...). E' così?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis! 
Se rileggi quanto ho scritto ti accorgerai che ho già risposto alla tua domanda.   LINK 
Questo naturalmente è valido se si vuole parlare in buon italiano ma nessuno (o quasi ) vieta a qualcun altro nel proprio territorio di esprimersi come meglio pensa.


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded man
non ho sscritto "dev'essere giusto" ma "forse è giusto" ed era in risposta a 


Salegrosso said:


> _Li ci mandarono_ mi suona cosi' male che mi fa l'effetto di una frase detta da uno straniero alle prese con l'italiano.





> Secondo me  ''li ci mandarono'' non è ammissibile in Italiano come  alternativa a ''ce li mandarono'' (unico modo corretto).  Io ho vissuto a  lungo in Toscana - e ho fatto studi letterari - ,ma non ho mai sentito  una simile costruzione.


Sperando di non scivolare nel burocratese e di risparmiare a tutti e a qualcuno la supercazzola, pur non avendo fatto studi letterari, ho vissuto per decenni con toscani, e la frase non mi suona né nuova né strana.


bearded man said:


> Se è giusto ''li ci mandarono'' dev'essere  giusto anche ''li ci mando'' (per 'ce li mando') oppure ''li ci  manderò'' (per 'ce li manderò').    Perché stamattina non hai mandato i  bambini a scuola?  Li ci mando più tardi / domani li ci manderò.
> Ma stiamo scherzando? Che razza di Italiano è questo?


Forse non sarà un buon italiano ma è quello che viene parlato, non solo in Toscana: "li ci mando io, subito, senza perder tanto tempo" http://ilnuovomondodigalatea.wordpress.com/2011/04/19/questione-di-subappalti/
"se mi chiedono soldi li ci mando subito!" http://www.ebayabuse.com/?p=6513


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... Questo naturalmente è valido se si vuole parlare in buon italiano ma nessuno (o quasi ) vieta a qualcun altro nel proprio territorio di esprimersi come meglio pensa.


Vero, ma se un non madrelingua prende il coraggio di esprimersi a modo suo nel proprio territorio, allora il risultato sarà eventualmente una nuova lingua romanza . Insomma, uno straniero a volte ha bisogno anche di qualche risposta completiva da parte degli italiani nativi, visto che i dizionari di solito dicono come _è_ (o _dovrebbe essere_) corretto, ma (ovviamente) non ci dicono le migliaia di varianti di come _non lo è_ ... 

Nota personale: A me m'interessa l'italiano in "tutta la sua bellezza", per cui apprezzo anche le opinioni diverse (o addirittura contaddittorie) da parte dei madrelingua. Così riesco a capire meglio lo "spirito" della bellissima lingua italiana ...


----------



## bearded

@ lorenzos
Ciao,
E' vero, di do atto di avere scritto 'forse' , ed anch'io ho scritto 'secondo me'... Confermo che - secondo me - la costruzione ''li ci mando'' in Italiano non è corretta.  Tuttavia, se al tuo orecchio suona bene (e comunque me ne stupisco), sei naturalmente libero di usarla. Ognuno parla o scrive come crede.
Vorrei solo aggiungere che - sempre secondo me - il ''nuovo mondo di Galatea'' e ''ebayabuse'' forse non sono proprio il massimo che si possa scegliere in fatto di corretta espressione italiana.  Però talvolta il confine tra il ''parlato'' ed il ''non del tutto corretto'' è molto sottile, e qui ti do ragione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> Vorrei solo aggiungere che - sempre secondo me - il ''nuovo mondo di Galatea'' e ''ebayabuse'' forse non sono proprio il massimo che si possa scegliere in fatto di corretta espressione italiana.  Però talvolta il confine tra il ''parlato'' ed il ''non del tutto corretto'' è molto sottile, e qui ti do ragione.



Giusta osservazione: Come abbiamo già rispetuto più volte anche in passato (e come chiede specificatamente anche la regola n. 3 di WR) le fonti da citare sono dizionari, grammatiche o testi di una certa rilevanza, non una sciocchezza qualsiasi scritta su internet da uno sconosciuto di cui non conosciamo nemmeno la lingua madre. Non è che se mio cuggino sul suo blog scrive "Io o andato in spiagia  ogi" allora quella diventa una frase da portare come esempio per  sostenere che l'ausiliare di andare è "avere" e spiaggia si scrive con  una sola G "perchè l'ho travata su Google..."

"se mi chiedono soldi li ci mando subito!"

Questa roba è inascoltabile e insistere sul fatto che esiste un esempio (UNO SOLO di numero) su internet per sdoganarla in qualche modo è solo confondere le idee agli stranieri che stanno studiando l'italiano.


----------



## Sempervirens

bearded man said:


> Ciao, Sempervirens, e grazie della tua risposta tanto garbata.
> Allora proviamo a cambiare il tempo del verbo.  Se è giusto ''li ci mandarono'' dev'essere giusto anche ''li ci mando'' (per 'ce li mando') oppure ''li ci manderò'' (per 'ce li manderò').    Perché stamattina non hai mandato i bambini a scuola?  Li ci mando più tardi / domani li ci manderò.
> Ma stiamo scherzando? Che razza di Italiano è questo? Sono sicuro che, riflettendo un attimo su questi esempi, mi darai ragione.



Ragazzi, ho fatto una ricerca e dai risultati le cose stanno così.

Ordine relativo dei clitici (Pag. 122 Grammatica Essenziale di Riferimento della Lingua Italiana)

2) Il locativo precede l'accusativo e il riflessivo di 3. pers., ma segue l'accusativo e il riflessivo di 1. e 2. pers. (in questo caso non si può usare il locativo _vi_) :_*ce li* hanno messi, ci si è lavata_, ma _mi ci hanno messo, vi ci siete lavati _(_ *ma mi vi hanno messo, *vi vi hanno messo).

_Eh sì!  Hai pienamente ragione! Domani ti compro il gelato

P.S Ne viene che *li ci mandarono* non è buon italiano, anzi è sbagliato.

S.V


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sempervirens said:


> Ragazzi, ho fatto una ricerca e dai risultati le cose stanno così.
> 
> Ordine relativo dei clitici (Pag. 122 Grammatica Essenziale di Riferimento della Lingua Italiana)



Questa è una citazione che fa la differenza.


----------



## lorenzos

Grazie a Paul utente, ora so che non posso paragonare il ''nuovo mondo di Galatea'' e ''ebayabuse'' con la Treccani. Mò me lo segno. (ora me lo appunto).
Il mio proposito non era (lo spiego al cuggino scemo) di dimosterare la correttezza di un'espressione: se però voglio trovare delle attestazioni di un certo modo di dire, non posso fare altro che verificarne la presenza nel mare magnum di internet.
Buttarla in caciara (buttarla in rissa) non è un buon modo di venire a capo di una questione.
A volte, a voler far passare gli altri per fessacchiotti si rischia di dimostrarsivici (o dimostrarcisivi, o dimostrarvicisi)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> voglio trovare delle attestazioni di un certo modo di dire, non posso fare altro che verificarne la presenza nel mare magnum di internet.



Verificare l'uso di un modo di dire e insistere sulla presunta correttezza grammaticale di un'espressione sono due cose completamente diverse.
Un modo di dire può essere anche grammaticalmente scorretto e quindi la fonte è meno importante della diffusione. Se io voglio dimostrare che una costruzione grammaticale è corretta allora cito un dizionario o una grammatica (come fatto da Sempervirens), non un sito a caso.


----------



## Belliv

Questa costruzione è corretta.

Esempio: i soldati non conobbero il fronte finché non li ci mandarono durante l'offensiva. (li = soldati) (ci = fronte)

Comunemente si sente dire, p.e.: vieni in discoteca questo sabato? No, mia madre non mi ci manda. (mi = a me) (ci = discoteca)

Saluti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Belliv said:


> Questa costruzione è corretta.
> 
> Esempio: i soldati non conobbero il fronte *finché non li ci mandarono* durante l'offensiva. (li = soldati) (ci = fronte)



Siamo ancora al punto di partenza. E' corretta perchè lo dici tu? O hai un dizionario o una grammatica che ne conferma la correttezza?
Fino ad ora le uniche persone che hanno sostenuto la loro opinione con dei fatti sono quelle (quasi tutte) che sostengono che tale costruzione non sia corretta.
Stiamo ancora spettando che chi afferma il contrario sia anche capace di darne una prova.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 
Scusate ma non riesco a credere che sia così difficile comprendere come stanno le cose nella realtà. 
Facciamo un passo indietro e cerchiamo di capire. 





Mariano50 said:


> È una valida alternativa al comune "ce li"? È grammaticalmente possibile?


 Grammaticalmente è possibile se non fosse per il fatto che la grammatica definisce l'uso di tali particelle, nelle loro varie funzioni, con regole specifiche che sono già state riportate in questa discussione e che ripeto:





dragonseven said:


> _*ci*_ si premette ai pronomi atoni _si_ e _se ne_, si pospone ai pronomi _mi, ti, gli, le_ e si trasforma in *ce*, sia da pronome personale che da avverbio, davanti ai pronomi atoni _lo, la, le, *li*,_ e alla particella _ne_.





Sempervirens said:


> Ordine relativo dei clitici (Pag. 122 Grammatica Essenziale di Riferimento della Lingua Italiana)
> 2) Il locativo precede l'accusativo e il riflessivo di 3. pers., ma segue l'accusativo e il riflessivo di 1. e 2. pers. (in questo caso non si può usare il locativo _vi_) :_*ce li* hanno messi, ci si è lavata_, ma _mi ci hanno messo, vi ci siete lavati _(_ *ma mi vi hanno messo, *vi vi hanno messo)._


Come è possibile, per esempio, rapinare un furgone portavalori o una banca o una persona qualunque per strada ma non è fattibile poiché esiste una legge che regola le conseguenze dell'accaduto, così "*li ci*" in italiano grammaticalmente sarà anche possibile, ma non è fattibile, è un errore bello e buono.

Se poi qualcuno - sporadico - la usa sporadicamente, questo non ne fa, e non lo fa divenire, un uso corretto anzi, dimostra la sottocultura che lo contraddistingue.


@*Lorenzos*: Qui si aiuta anche gli stranieri nelle millemila disponibilità che la nostra lingua offre, per questo dobbiamo riportarne l'uso corretto standard; non te la prendere perché capita a tutti, tutti, di sbagliare. È, forse, l'unico modo di imparare per davvero. E non è perché esistendo dei casi d'uso riscontrati in rete allora questi inficiano regole ben radicate del nostro idioma, soprattutto se, controllandone l'origine, rileviamo che non c'è nulla di spiccata cultura. 

@*Francisgranada*: Comprendo la tua “fame” di sapere, però in questo genere di casi il mio consiglio è "meglio non sapere" perché, come alcuni madrelingua, si è portati poi a far confusione tra cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, dragonseven! Forse definire l'uso dell'espressione "li ci mandarono...", di uso regionale, o ancora più limitato, locale, da parte di alcuni parlanti "sottocultura" di queste persone, mi sembra troppo severo e sbrigativo.

L'espressione "li ci mandarono..." non fa parte del repertorio, contorto e tormentoso, delle regole dell'italiano vigente. 
Ciononostante nel mio erroneo modo di ragionare  lo trovavo con ignoranza ma inconsciamente giustificato (logico, direbbe Francis) per via del fatto che "li ci mandarono" , sbagliato sì, non può essere confuso con l'espressione " ce li mandarono" che, come visto, può avere due interpretazioni 1) Li mandarono a noi; 2) Li mandarono lì. 

L'espressione "li ci mandarono" finora non pare essere giustificata da fonti autorevoli. E credo che possiamo aggiungere che è effettivamente errata,e da non indicarla agli stranieri come forma possibile e fattibile della lingua italiana.

Ho paura che continuerò ad usarla  con i miei amici, come ho sempre fatto. Ma starò bene attento a non usarla qui sul forum dove gli studenti sono alla ricerca di valide regole in uso e non varianti  locali del parlato.

Direi che è giunta l'ora di mettersi l'anima in pace e accettare le cose come stanno.

Saluti


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Sempervirens! Credo tu abbia frainteso il mio dire. 
Con "sottocultura" intendevo esplicitare il senso antropologico del termine, non quello spregiativo. Ragion per cui non lo trovo assolutamente "severo e sbrigativo" ma lo considero consono e attinente all'intendimento che ho voluto esprimere. 

Però, visto il dubbio che può suscitare, in futuro sostituirò questo termine con "subcultura" in quanto noto solo ora che alcuni dizionari, tra cui l'Hoepli e il Treccani, fanno una netta distinzione fra i due lemmi. 

Saluti


----------



## lorenzos

Mi pare che qua si conosca la grammatica ma non si comprenda il mio italiano: non mi pare di aver ma detto che “li ci” era giusto ma solo che non mi suonava né nuovo né strano. Poi, a riprova che non me lo ero sognato, sono andato a cercarne testimonianze in rete ed un paio ne ho trovate, e non _un esempio (UNO SOLO di numero) _(e che, dobbiamo ripassare anche l’aritmetica?).
Un altro esempio è questo, un po’ meno villano, o forse di più
_*Ma l’intendono i ciricochi
Nè son matti, nè dapochi; 
Li ci fanno stare al segno, 
E ’l Villan ch’ha poco ingegno; 
Si ben pare l’artigiano. 
Dio ci scampi dal mal Villano.*_ 
(Astutie de’ Villani sententiose, e belle, composte per Lorenzo Piccinini)


----------



## Sempervirens

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Sempervirens! Credo tu abbia frainteso il mio dire.
> Con "sottocultura" intendevo esplicitare il senso antropologico del termine, non quello spregiativo. Ragion per cui non lo trovo assolutamente "severo e sbrigativo" ma lo considero consono e attinente all'intendimento che ho voluto esprimere.
> 
> Però, visto il dubbio che può suscitare, in futuro sostituirò questo termine con "subcultura" in quanto noto solo ora che alcuni dizionari, tra cui l'Hoepli e il Treccani, fanno una netta distinzione fra i due lemmi.
> 
> Saluti



Ciao,dragonseven! Ora ho capito. " Sottocultura, ma nel Senso antropologico del termine". Bene. Mi sento come rincuorato.Grazie della spiegazione!  E prendendoti a modello, "_Buon Capodanno a te e a tutti gli abitanti del mondo sublunare o dir si voglia sottolunare!"_

S.V


----------

